# Anne Louise



## Metamorpheus (May 10, 2021)

Hello,

I'd like to share this track with you all, hoping some of you will find time to listen. I am still a beginner, and would welcome any feedback on composition, orchestration or mixing. I just want to learn, and there seems to be many masters among you. In general, I just hope it was worth your precious time.

Humbly,

Ole

The music:


----------



## Bollen (May 10, 2021)

There's no track...(?)


----------



## Dear Villain (May 10, 2021)

I liked it! Very effective use of silence for impact.


----------



## Bollen (May 10, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> I liked it! Very effective use of silence for impact.


You got rid of your handsome picture...? What's F.I.R.E. stand for?


----------



## Double Helix (May 10, 2021)

Bollen said:


> What's F.I.R.E. stand for?


Let the forum members guess. . .


----------



## Metamorpheus (May 10, 2021)

I'm sorry, I panicked when checking the track on my phone: the mix was all messed up. I hope it's better now.


----------



## Dear Villain (May 10, 2021)

Bollen said:


> You got rid of your handsome picture...? What's F.I.R.E. stand for?


Well, if God had blessed me with your avatar's good looks, I would have kept it. F.I.R.E. stands for Financial Independence Retire Early. Basically make money in a lucrative profession like porn so you can spend the rest of your life doing what you want (assuming porn was not your passion or true calling)


----------



## Bollen (May 10, 2021)

Metamorpheus said:


> I'm sorry, I panicked when checking the track on my phone: the mix was all messed up. I hope it's better now.


OK that's better... Very nice piece, especially for a beginner! I can't really say much more since I'm not that interested in traditional tonal music, but perhaps it could use a bit more variety...(?)


----------



## Metamorpheus (May 10, 2021)

Bollen said:


> OK that's better... Very nice piece, especially for a beginner! I can't really say much more since I'm not that interested in traditional tonal music, but perhaps it could use a bit more variety...(?)


Thanks for taking the time! And thanks for your reply.


----------



## Darrell (May 10, 2021)

Well, not necessarily my style, but I listened to your piece and really enjoyed it, in fact I'm giving to it repeated listenings. 

If you are a beginner this is a very promising start regarding composition. Delicate, calm, elegant. As usual there could be some improvements here and there but overall very nicely crafted. 

I'm going to say just keep writing music and in your case things should fall into place naturally with each new work.


----------



## Metamorpheus (May 10, 2021)

Darrell said:


> Well, not necessarily my style, but I listened to your piece and really enjoyed it, in fact I'm giving to it repeated listenings.
> 
> If you are a beginner this is a very promising start regarding composition. Delicate, calm, elegant. As usual there could be some improvements here and there but overall very nicely crafted.
> 
> I'm going to say just keep writing music and in your case things should fall into place naturally with each new work.


Thank you so much, for your kind words. Don't hesitate to point out what doesn't work - I did put it here hoping to learn. It's a strange business, creating music is. I like Paul Simons take on it, "keep working on it until nothing annoys you." (paraphrasing)


----------



## Dear Villain (May 10, 2021)

You should absolutely continue to develop your natural musical instincts. It will be exciting to see how your music evolves. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jish (May 10, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Basically make money in a lucrative profession like porn so you can spend the rest of your life doing what you want (assuming porn was not your passion or true calling)


A guy I knew, once, and I mean this is a man that never lied to me about anything in my life or steered me afoot, said that it's turning out to be a huge growth industry- _growth_ industry. So you may want to consider adding that to your 'f.y.e.' portfolio thing, I'm not really sure how it all works but just an idea.



Metamorpheus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to share this track with you all, hoping some of you will find time to listen. I am still a beginner, and would welcome any feedback on composition, orchestration or mixing.


I think the advice given so far has actually been pretty on point- the fact that several here gave the track multiple listens in spite of it not really being an idiom/tendency to their fancy attests that you are doing something right, IMO- I actually would say it's somewhat above average for a beginner, even if it's not really a track with many moving parts to 'work'- _for me_, there is a level of appropriate/tasteful note choice even in a piece like this that more often than not isn't heard typically just from a regular beginner- how long have you been working on tracks?

At any rate, for now, just would echo what has been said- keep writing, and keep doing so in ways that compel/interest you. Please post more of your work whenever you would like


----------



## rrichard63 (May 10, 2021)

This piece grabbed my attention and held it throughout, transporting me to a contemplative and even wistful place I rarely get to visit. Thank you.

It sustains a consistent mood throughout, without becoming (to me at least) overtly repetitive or too long. The flip side of that continuity might be that the later sections don't (for me at least) build on the earlier ones. In a sense, each seems to start over. But that kind of structure might be part of the genre.

I think I would mix the piano a little further back in the mix and the melodic lines a little further forward. I only noticed one small technical glitch: there's a tiny gap of silence between two sections at about 1:42 that's a tiny bit distracting.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 10, 2021)

Love the violin - haunting


----------



## Alchemedia (May 10, 2021)

Det er hyggelig å møte deg! 
Lovely track. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darrell (May 11, 2021)

Metamorpheus said:


> Thank you so much, for your kind words. Don't hesitate to point out what doesn't work - I did put it here hoping to learn. It's a strange business, creating music is. I like Paul Simons take on it, "keep working on it until nothing annoys you." (paraphrasing)


I was referring to the fact that in some places the piano part may seem perhaps excessively perfect in its execution, that is, everything in its place very precisely, it is not therefore about the notes/score, I do not think it is necessary to apply modifications here.

When I listen to classical music (that's my world), if I like a piece, I want to be able to listen to alternative versions, which does not mean that they are better, but simply different and thus the piece is revealed even more interesting. That's where I come from and that's my way of listening to music.

On mixing and mastering issues, others will be able to advise you better than I can, although without going into technical details outside my knowledge and from an essentially aesthetic point of view, I find it convincing.

It would be nice if you could add some context to this piece, for example, the libraries you have used, the reason for the title, is there any particular motivation behind the work that can be shared?

I have seen that in your Soundcloud you only have another piece titled "In Absentia", from half a year ago, with a different mood but where a style similar to the previous work is also recognized.

It's kind of weird because you say you're a beginner and you actually only have two pieces (at least publicly available), both of which are nonetheless consistent with someone who could be a full-time professional composer (assuming that's your goal). 

You show enough talent on various fronts related to music creativity. Keep going.


----------



## Metamorpheus (May 11, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> You should absolutely continue to develop your natural musical instincts. It will be exciting to see how your music evolves. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you for your time, and your response - I really appreciate it.





Jish said:


> A guy I knew, once, and I mean this is a man that never lied to me about anything in my life or steered me afoot, said that it's turning out to be a huge growth industry- _growth_ industry. So you may want to consider adding that to your 'f.y.e.' portfolio thing, I'm not really sure how it all works but just an idea.
> 
> 
> I think the advice given so far has actually been pretty on point- the fact that several here gave the track multiple listens in spite of it not really being an idiom/tendency to their fancy attests that you are doing something right, IMO- I actually would say it's somewhat above average for a beginner, even if it's not really a track with many moving parts to 'work'- _for me_, there is a level of appropriate/tasteful note choice even in a piece like this that more often than not isn't heard typically just from a regular beginner- how long have you been working on tracks?
> ...


I will indeed keep writing, I have no choice. Thanks for your time, and your words. Somewhat above average for a beginner made my day 



rrichard63 said:


> This piece grabbed my attention and held it throughout, transporting me to a contemplative and even wistful place I rarely get to visit. Thank you.
> 
> It sustains a consistent mood throughout, without becoming (to me at least) overtly repetitive or too long. The flip side of that continuity might be that the later sections don't (for me at least) build on the earlier ones. In a sense, each seems to start over. But that kind of structure might be part of the genre.
> 
> I think I would mix the piano a little further back in the mix and the melodic lines a little further forward. I only notice


Thank you. I live in that wistful place, under an old oak tree with a couple of badgers. Please come by again any time, I might make you some waffles.



rrichard63 said:


> d one small technical glitch: there's a tiny gap of silence between two sections at about 1:42 that's a tiny bit distracting.


The glitch you are referring to may just be the pedal releasing. 


ChromeCrescendo said:


> Love the violin - haunting


Yes, I've worked a lot with it. Joshua Bell, of course.


Alchemedia said:


> Det er hyggelig å møte deg!
> Lovely track. Thanks for sharing.


Tusen takk, du! Og takk for at du tok deg tid til å lytte. Hyggelig å møte deg også  


Darrell said:


> I was referring to the fact that in some places the piano part may seem perhaps excessively perfect in its execution, that is, everything in its place very precisely, it is not therefore about the notes/score, I do not think it is necessary to apply modifications here.
> 
> When I listen to classical music (that's my world), if I like a piece, I want to be able to listen to alternative versions, which does not mean that they are better, but simply different and thus the piece is revealed even more interesting. That's where I come from and that's my way of listening to music.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I just want to thank you for your feedback and interest. It's no easy thing for me, exposing music and myself like this. I am no pianist, I just try and listen and try again and listen again, endlessly. I love Rachmaninoffs piano concertos above all else. I want the music to breathe, to sound human, to take me away and make me want to cry. As for variety, I just uploaded a significantly improved (IMO) version, after getting various feedback. 

The story: I've now finished two tracks. The first, In absentia, was made after a fellow student of mine committed suicide last fall. Composing that piece helped me greatly. It was played in his memorial ceremony at campus. Musically, well, you know how it is listening to old tracks. This one, Anne Louise, bears the name of my grandmother, who passed away last Sunday. I have been working on it since January, it's based on a chord progression I've been playing on the guitar for some years. She was ill for some time, and very, very old. Again, making music really helped me, as I went into a frenzy of composing. So it seems I make music only for the dead.

A beginner indeed, when it comes to this weird and wonderful world of composing on computers, with ever evolving quality of tools. I started to buy quality libraries last year, and somehow I'm using Reason, mainly because it's what I know. It's a joy, but it takes me a looong time to develop a piece. I've been dabbling with music, mainly guitar based, for many years, though, but never really "went for it". I've been hearing music inside my head since I was a child. I'm 41 years old now. I will continue, I view these pieces primary as educational, learning to write for piano and strings, which I love dearly. Next up is introducing more woodwind, I guess. But man does it consume time. And, as I keep getting reminded of, time is limited, precious. 

Anyway, I thought your post deserved a serious response, and so decided to open up a little, since you so kindly showed interest and inquired. The libraries in this piece:

Joshua Bell 
CSS
Vista (for 1st violin, I used CSS 1 violin as 2nd violin, for some reason)
Audio Brewers - Pianoforte (narrowly outmatched Noire)
Spitfire BBC Core for Solo flute and solo oboe, and harp.
The bird is a blackbird <3


----------



## Stringtree (May 11, 2021)

Good harmonic instincts. You know you're a composer and should compose more music. You crush notes together for flavor. That's cool. Tastes pretty good. Don't stop.


----------



## Metamorpheus (May 12, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Good harmonic instincts. You know you're a composer and should compose more music. You crush notes together for flavor. That's cool. Tastes pretty good. Don't stop.


Thank you for your kind words, Mr. Springtree. I can't stop, I think.


----------



## Darrell (May 12, 2021)

Metamorpheus said:


> Firstly, I just want to thank you for your feedback and interest. It's no easy thing for me, exposing music and myself like this. I am no pianist, I just try and listen and try again and listen again, endlessly. I love Rachmaninoffs piano concertos above all else. I want the music to breathe, to sound human, to take me away and make me want to cry. As for variety, I just uploaded a significantly improved (IMO) version, after getting various feedback.
> 
> The story: I've now finished two tracks. The first, In absentia, was made after a fellow student of mine committed suicide last fall. Composing that piece helped me greatly. It was played in his memorial ceremony at campus. Musically, well, you know how it is listening to old tracks. This one, Anne Louise, bears the name of my grandmother, who passed away last Sunday. I have been working on it since January, it's based on a chord progression I've been playing on the guitar for some years. She was ill for some time, and very, very old. Again, making music really helped me, as I went into a frenzy of composing. So it seems I make music only for the dead.
> 
> ...


When I told you if you could provide some context, I suspected there was indeed something intense behind your music. When someone you didn't know dies, it's common to say 'I am very sorry for your loss... ', and the truth is that many times it cannot go beyond words. However, with music it's different, because through your works I can feel that emotion of sadness. That's what makes music fascinating, you can feel what you have never experienced in the first person, just as someone who has certainly been through it. Thus, I can certainly say that I am sorry for the loss of your grandmother and your old fellow student.

You say: 'So it seems I make music only for the dead', it's possible that so far feels like that, but it's also true that it's a way to keep them alive in your memory.

I'm surprised that you are working with Reason, I thought you were writing music with traditional notation instead of a piano roll.

Joshua Bell is tremendous and I am intrigued how convincing is Vista, I'll need to pay more attention to this library. You may already know but since your DAW is already Reason, last summer they presented a Rack Extension called Friktion, which is about string sounds in a 'physical modeling' synth. It is not about achieving a sound as realistic as with Joshua Bell, but you have in your hands a string instrument with dozens of parameters that allow you to obtain extraordinary sounds, it's somewhat involved to use and requires practice. It costs 109 EUR, although throughout the year they do some discount (around 30%), hence it can be purchased for 76 EUR (it's also available in any DAW with the Reason Rack Plugin):

Friktion (demo videos and pictures): https://www.reasonstudios.com/shop/rack-extension/friktion/

I really appreciate your time and notes as to the motivation behind both works, they really take on an even deeper dimension.

Don't stop writing music, with practice every day you will be more efficient, that's more work in less time almost without even realizing it. And always remember to share your compositions. We always need great music.


----------

